# Coal forums



## Fsappo (Jan 22, 2015)

I know there is already a Nepa forum for coal burning, but why not have a section here?  Sure, only a small geographic area burns coal, but it seems to be growing in popularity.  A coal stove is alternative heat and it sits on a "hearth".  I vote to start one!  I know its been asked before, but I am not sure if it has been discussed after ownership changed.


----------



## Jags (Jan 22, 2015)

That will be a call for upper management. @webfish 
Just signing up for the conversation.....


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 22, 2015)

Welcome to the conversation, Jags.  Pull up a chair next to my stoker and have a cup of coffee!


----------



## Jags (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't do coffee - not old enough yet.  I'll bring my own beverage.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jan 22, 2015)

Sounds interesting  ,my fisher is rated for coal . So far tho supply is scarce & $$$$


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 3, 2015)

Webfish, have you presented my suggestion to the board of directors?


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Feb 3, 2015)

Watching


----------



## fossil (Feb 3, 2015)

Fsappo said:


> Webfish, have you presented my suggestion to the board of directors?



Webfish IS the Board of Directors.


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 4, 2015)

Ok, I am gonna message him.  Too early to pass around a petition.


----------



## bholler (Feb 4, 2015)

I would be interested in it we have tons of coal burners in our area


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 4, 2015)

With the wealth of information and a half million posts on coal burning on nepacrossroads.com, why in the world would anybody want another forum source on burning black rock?


----------



## bholler (Feb 4, 2015)

I just didn't like the guys over there that much but hey i didn't like you at first either bb....  lol


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Feb 4, 2015)

I was thinking of going to a hitzer when I bought the bk.  The guys on NEPA were downright mean when I was asking questions there......


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 4, 2015)

bholler said:


> I just didn't like the guys over there that much but hey i didn't like you at first either bb....  lol



At least you didn't offer to meet me halfway between Maine and Virginia and kick my ass like one guy did. Told him he would be taking a long bus ride just to get his ass kicked in the bus station parking lot.


----------



## pen (Feb 4, 2015)

bobdog2o02 said:


> I was thinking of going to a hitzer when I bought the bk.  The guys on NEPA were downright mean when I was asking questions there......



Opening a room can be done in seconds, the result would be better here because?


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 4, 2015)

bobdog2o02 said:


> I was thinking of going to a hitzer when I bought the bk.  The guys on NEPA were downright mean when I was asking questions there......



One of the things that impressed me about this forum when I passed through 10 years ago. The mods don't put up with people slapping people around. I saw it on every single interest site on the net. Go ask a DIY question on electrical or HVAC forums and the "pros" burn the hide off of your body.

Aboristsite gets that way a lot too.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Feb 4, 2015)

The knowledge of chimney systems and the emphasis on safety here is awesome.  There are also a fair amount of multi fuel units that have relevance here and at NEPA


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Feb 4, 2015)

Also, there is a pellet room and a boiler room, why not a coal room?


----------



## pen (Feb 4, 2015)

bobdog2o02 said:


> The knowledge of chimney systems and the emphasis on safety here is awesome.  There are also a fair amount of multi fuel units that have relevance here and at NEPA



As BB alluded to, the atmosphere here doesn't happen by accident.

There is a danger in creating a new room in that if it is done improperly, it can have implications on the rest of the site.

In all, changes take careful consideration and planning, and involve risk that must be weighed.  To keep a place successful, things are not so simple as just pressing the buttons that are behind the scenes to make something appear.

pen


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 4, 2015)

bobdog2o02 said:


> Also, there is a pellet room and a boiler room, why not a coal room?



The place has been about burning wood since 1995. Yeah, 10,000 years ago coal might have been a tree but...


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Feb 4, 2015)

pen said:


> As BB alluded to, the atmosphere here doesn't happen by accident.
> 
> There is a danger in creating a new room in that if it is done improperly, it can have implications on the rest of the site.
> 
> ...



I understand, as an active member who would like to learn more about coal I am just voicing my .02.  I am a freestanding wood burner guy, but I still enjoy reading the posts in the pellet, classic and boiler rooms.

Just saying.


----------



## pen (Feb 4, 2015)

bobdog2o02 said:


> I understand, as an active member who would like to learn more about coal I am just voicing my .02.  I am a freestanding wood burner guy, but I still enjoy reading the posts in the pellet, classic and boiler rooms.
> 
> Just saying.



Agreed.

However, as easy as it might be to make things happen, just because they don't occur in the blink of an eye, doesn't mean the thought is being dismissed.

Points noted.  I would now suggest they be allowed to marinate.


----------



## fossil (Feb 4, 2015)

bholler said:


> but hey i didn't like you at first either bb....



I still don't like him much.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 4, 2015)

Best endorsement going.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 5, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> At least you didn't offer to meet me halfway between Maine and Virginia and kick my ass like one guy did. Told him he would be taking a long bus ride just to get his ass kicked in the bus station parking lot.



Guessing this guy was from Maine . . . I tell ya . . . Mainiacs and internet forums don't have the best track record as it seems like the whackadoodles tend to come out on the forums . . . not all Maniacs are . . . well . . . uh . . . maniacs. Some of us are halfway normal.


----------



## JustWood (Feb 5, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> Go ask a DIY question on electrical or HVAC forums and the "pros" burn the hide off of your body.
> 
> Aboristsite gets that way a lot too.


Happens here,,,, to me,,,, every time I step into the pellet room.   And I'm ok with that .


----------



## JustWood (Feb 5, 2015)

firefighterjake said:


> Guessing this guy was from Maine . . . I tell ya . . . Mainiacs and internet forums don't have the best track record as it seems like the whackadoodles tend to come out on the forums . . . not all Maniacs are . . . well . . . uh . . . maniacs. Some of us are halfway normal.


Pooks glass was half empty !


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 5, 2015)

JustWood said:


> Pooks glass was half empty !


 
Or half full . . . of what . . . no one will ever know.


----------

